# Cylon setup



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

So I'm new here...

I've been on a 10 year journey through an Alessi stove top, a Dehlongi Prima Donna a Sage Dual Boiler (I have two believe it or not!) and I've finally made it to Rocket and Eureka. The difference is out of this world I might have a VST basket in the post too! 😜


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Looks a great home setup 🤟


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Very nice! That's a really pretty combo 😊


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

Looks amazing. 

What made u settle on the rocket over other hx machines? Namely the marax. Just interested in your thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

I watched, read and just had to make a call. I do like the reviews of Seattle Coffee Gear, they seem more authentic.

The Rocket is better looks wise for me and it's called 'Rocket' - who doesn't want a rocket in them in the morning 😏


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Which grinder did you have with the sage dual boiler?


----------



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

Sage Pro. 🤪


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Joescafe said:


> Sage Pro.


Ha! I hear the Sage DB is a very capable machine, so I bet your grinder was the weakest point - taste wise - and not the machine itself.

Great looking setup! Enjoy!


----------



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

It is very capable, if a bit unpredictable. They leak too.

The main issue was the quality of the steam wand, it's capability and the water /dribble spout.

The DB also marks when you breath near it, the slightest touch and it scratches. Metal on plastic.

The trade off is convenience the rocket doesn't turn itself on in the morning or have a pressure gauge when its brewing. The latter bit I can deal with but I now have Siri turning it on when I'm mostly likely to want coffee or - if I'm about 30 mins from home, Siri turns it back on using an IKEA Tradfri plug.


----------

